# Monaco - PSG 3-0. Donnarumma non impeccabile. Video.



## admin (20 Marzo 2022)

Il Monaco asfalta 3-0 il PSG e Donnarumma ci mette un pò del suo. Il portiere intercetta il rigore di Ben Yedder ma non riesce a trattenere il pallone che si insacca nella parte opposta

Video qui in basso


----------



## admin (20 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Butcher (20 Marzo 2022)

Mamma mia che scarso.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Marzo 2022)

Peccato lo abbiano riempito di soldi perché con quel microcervello e quelle mani a saponetta, in un mondo ideale, avrebbe dovuto impastare le pizze a Mino


----------



## Jino (20 Marzo 2022)

Vabbè dai, inutile dargli addosso anche quando non ha colpe dai.... Ad ogni modo non me ne frega, Iron Mike è tantissima roba.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (20 Marzo 2022)

Che cesso. Godo. Mamma mia con questo qui in porta non saremmo mai stati primi a quest ora. Questa è la più grossa sliding door del Milan recente.


----------



## Mika (20 Marzo 2022)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che scarso.


E' peggiorato di brutto da quando prende 6M di euro a stagione, i primi due anni sono stati davvero ottimi, mi ricordo del Verona vs Donnarumma che aveva 16 anni... è qualcosa di assurdo quanto sia obbiettivamente involuto. Poi sta ingrassando mica poco...


----------



## cris (20 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


>


OH NOOO

Spiaze


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Che cesso. Godo. Mamma mia con questo qui in porta non saremmo mai stati primi a quest ora. Questa è la più grossa sliding door del Milan recente.


Sarebbe bello vincere lo scudetto proprio per l'analfabeta ed il cornuto


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Monaco asfalta 3-0 il PSG e Donnarumma ci mette un pò del suo. Il portiere intercetta il rigore di Ben Yedder ma non riesce a trattenere il pallone che si insacca nella parte opposta
> 
> Video qui in basso


La vergogna non è tanto la goffa (non) parata quanto che stanno tentando in tutti i modi i venti maligni di renderlo partecipe di questo inutile torneo aziendale che il psg vincerà...
Non fosse che poi il ragazzo si espone a queste figure. 

Ma quale sano di mente oggi può preferire Donnarumma a navas?


Ci vediamo contro il Portogallo.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Monaco asfalta 3-0 il PSG e Donnarumma ci mette un pò del suo. Il portiere intercetta il rigore di Ben Yedder ma non riesce a trattenere il pallone che si insacca nella parte opposta
> 
> Video qui in basso




Fanno ancora giocare l’infame?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (20 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La vergogna non è tanto la goffa (non) parata quanto che stanno tentando in tutti i modi i venti maligni di renderlo partecipe di questo inutile torneo aziendale che il psg vincerà...
> Non fosse che poi il ragazzo si espone a queste figure.
> 
> Ma quale sano di mente oggi può preferire Donnarumma a navas?
> ...


Stanno in tutti i modi tentando di riabilitarlo, non accettano di rimangiarsi tutte le vaccate dette su di lui. Detto questo spero in una bella papera contro la Maxedonia, altro che Portogallo....

PAPERUMMA!


----------



## emamilan99 (20 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Monaco asfalta 3-0 il PSG e Donnarumma ci mette un pò del suo. Il portiere intercetta il rigore di Ben Yedder ma non riesce a trattenere il pallone che si insacca nella parte opposta
> 
> Video qui in basso


Ma quanto segna Ben Yedder? Ha una media tipo di 25 goal a stagione e nessuno parla mai di lui..


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Marzo 2022)

è diventato un panzerotto e non ha piu quell'esplosività che unita ad una stazza notevole lo rendeva fenomenale tra i pali.
Fuori dai pali sempre stato mediocre.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Marzo 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello vincere lo scudetto proprio per l'analfabeta ed il cornuto



Soprattutto per il cornuto,dal momento che (parole sue) aveva scelto l'inda per vincere il campionato italiano.
Sarebbe una goduria vincere lo scudetto e sbatterglielo in faccia,magari con qualche nostro giocatore che durante i festeggiamenti indossa delle orecchie giganti (e la scritta cornuto in turco  

L'analfabeta purtroppo vincerà sicuro il campionato,ma sarà poca roba,dato che il campioato del burundi è sicuramente più interessante e competitivo della ligue 1 francese.


----------



## gabbon17 (20 Marzo 2022)

Admin, perché ai cancellato l'altra fila sulla papera di donnarumma, monaco- psg?


----------



## gabbon17 (20 Marzo 2022)

Ho la risposta


----------



## gabbon17 (20 Marzo 2022)

Ma l'anno prossimo, sarà ancora al psg? Dubito...


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Monaco asfalta 3-0 il PSG e Donnarumma ci mette un pò del suo. Il portiere intercetta il rigore di Ben Yedder ma non riesce a trattenere il pallone che si insacca nella parte opposta
> 
> Video qui in basso


Così ma con Ronaldo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> è diventato un panzerotto e non ha piu quell'esplosività che unita ad una stazza notevole lo rendeva fenomenale tra i pali.
> Fuori dai pali sempre stato mediocre.


Concordo.
A 16 anni era un fenomeno. Alto e magro, con una certa esplosivita.

Nel passare degli anni e diventato sempre piu grosso ed ha perso quella esplosivita e destrezza che aveva una volta. É bravo perche con la sua stazza comunque riesce a coprire gran parte della porta, ma non ha piu nulla di eccezzionale, soprattuto considerando quando sia importane avera un portiere bravo anche con i piedi nel 2022


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Marzo 2022)

gabbon17 ha scritto:


> Ma l'anno prossimo, sarà ancora al psg? Dubito...


Di Marzio così ha detto. 
E pure titolare perché l'alternanza tra Donnarumma e quel paracarro di navas ha disturbato lo yashin di Castellammare.
Povera stella.

Un giornalismo sempre più marcio.
Anzi , Marzio.


----------



## jacky (20 Marzo 2022)

Non fate i maiali che godete delle sventure degli altri che poi ci capitano 15 anni come quelli appena passati


----------



## IDRIVE (20 Marzo 2022)

Comunque è già stato insignito dai media asserviti del titolo di "Miglior portiere ad-andare-vicino-a-parare-i-rigori al mondo"


----------



## ilPresidente (20 Marzo 2022)

Il ragazzo si spiaggia ad ogni tuffo
Credevo fosse slow motion invece era in diretta 
Prima o poi il re sarà nudo 
Lui sarà felice del conto in banca


----------



## danjr (20 Marzo 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai, inutile dargli addosso anche quando non ha colpe dai.... Ad ogni modo non me ne frega, Iron Mike è tantissima roba.


Ha sempre colpe


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Monaco asfalta 3-0 il PSG e Donnarumma ci mette un pò del suo. Il portiere intercetta il rigore di Ben Yedder ma non riesce a trattenere il pallone che si insacca nella parte opposta
> 
> Video qui in basso


in questo momento parlare di lui è come sparare sulla croce rossa. 

fa pena, ma l'ha voluta lui questa situazione. 
ha privilegiato l'aspetto economico piuttosto che la serenità, e questi sono i risultati.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (20 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


>


Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso... Io nel frattempo invece godo


----------



## Antokkmilan (20 Marzo 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai, inutile dargli addosso anche quando non ha colpe dai.... Ad ogni modo non me ne frega, Iron Mike è tantissima roba.


Non ha colpe parliamone…


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Marzo 2022)

Ovviamente stasera su sky ,trattando i campionati europei, attiveranno l'oscurantismo su Donnarumma. 

Il tutto dopo un nuovo capitolo del movimento negazionismo lanciano.

Settimana scorsa caressa ha sminuito il nostro campionato. 
Ahaha ovviamente nell'anno in cui non lo vince la juve e la serie A è su dazn.

Indegni.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Marzo 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Non fate i maiali che godete delle sventure degli altri che poi ci capitano 15 anni come quelli appena passati



Adesso gli spedisco un vaglia di solidarietà.


----------



## Devil man (20 Marzo 2022)

Sempre bello vedere questo cornuto fare figure barbine, una goduria grazie!


----------



## fabri47 (20 Marzo 2022)

Questa cosa ci sta dai, le papere sue sono ben altre. La goduria però è sempre più immensa  .


----------



## Raryof (20 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Che cesso. Godo. Mamma mia con questo qui in porta non saremmo mai stati primi a quest ora. Questa è la più grossa sliding door del Milan recente.


Adesso abbiamo uno che va a centrocampo per dire ai compagni come mettersi davanti al portiere per dare fastidio durante una punizione dal limite.
Altro mondo.


----------



## Shmuk (20 Marzo 2022)

Modello Giuditta Taglialatela.


----------

